# Multiple trouble codes



## Agustinmg (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm a fairly new GTO owner
05 GTO 2300 miles.

I replaced the manifold gasket the other day, forgot to plug the sensor (driver side- next to the header) I attempted to start the car and it cranked for half a second and everything was hell for me after that. Plugged my predator to get the DTC's and this is what it came up with: 
1: P0335 Magnetic Crankshaft Position Sensor Electrical Error
2: P0340 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Malfunction
3: P0682 Cylinder 12 Glow Plug Circuit 
4: P0689 ECM/PCM Power Relay Sense Circuit Low
5: P1682 Driver 5 Line 2
6: P2176 Minimum Throttle Position Not Learned

Don't even know where to start. Is it possible that I have to buy a new wiring harness? I'd like to take it to a shop but I dont wanna push start it cuz its talking about cam and crankshaft problems. Could use a lil help before I take to a shop or try to mess with it and just make the problem worse.

I attached a pic of wut came loose while changine the gasket:


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you talking about the intake or exhaust gasket? Some of those codes have to be false. Plug that thing back in, reset the codes, and try again. You want to look over everthing else, too. What all did you take apart to do the gasket?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks like a temp sensor, which doesn't have anything to do with the codes you have. Are you sure you plugged the cam/crank sensor back in after the gaskets?
Clear the codes and run the motor till the check/service engine light comes back on and re-scan the computer.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

B-ville Goat said:


> Some of those codes have to be false.


Like this one unless your GTO has a diesel engine


Agustinmg said:


> 3: P0682 Cylinder 12 Glow Plug Circuit


As stated earlier, hook up everything correctly, run it, clear the codes and see where you are then.


----------



## Agustinmg (Jul 27, 2009)

I changed the exhaust manifold gasket driver side from paper to aluminum because it was leaking exhaust. When I was done I forgot to hook up wut it looks like the coolant temp sensor. So I tried to start the GTO then it cranked for half a sec then it didn't wanna crank anymore. I tried clearing all the codes multiple times then ran the programmer again and the same codes show up. 

I did not unplug anything else but the coolant sensor which is the one I forgot to plug back in after I already tried to start the car. 

I can't run the motor again because it doesn't wanna crank at all. I don't wanna push start it either because there might something wrong wit the crank and cam timing then I would really be in a world of hurt if those break. 

I also unplugged the spark plug wires but I plugged them back in after I was done installing the headers driver side. 

Do you guys think it might be a loose or damage wiring harness?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Is the battery turning it over correctly. A weak battery can
cause the voltage to drop too low while cranking, causing the
computer and sensors to fail. It can give you all kind of weird
codes.

Larry


----------



## Agustinmg (Jul 27, 2009)

Well that could be it but I did the headlight test. turned the headlights on while trying to crank the engine. Headlights should go dim if the battery is low but it doesn't. Im gonna get me multimeter tom so I can check if it is 12volts or less. 

Thanks Alagreygoat


----------



## Agustinmg (Jul 27, 2009)

*Loudest Goat in the 808 State!*

I would to add in some things I've done to the my Goat:
2 x 19 by 8.5 ADR rims/ Khumo tires
2 x 19 by 9.5 ADR rims/ Khumo Tires
1 x T-Rex Air Dam Bumper Billet Grille
1 x Pontiac GTO B&G S2 Sport Lowering Suspension Springs
1 x Custom Bolt On Fit Vertical Door Kit
1 x JDM Black Altezza Taillights
1 x Pontiac GTO ACT Advanced Clutch Kit (Stage 2)
1 x PaceSetter Exhaust Header - Long Tube
1 x T-Rex Polished Aluminum Replacement Billet Grille Insert
1 x Voltage Performance Module
1 x DiabloSport USB Communication Cable
1 x DiabloSport Predator Flash Tuner
1 x DiabloSport Predator Serial Communication Cable
1 x Iridium Spark Plugs Set - 10 HP
8 x MSD Wires
1 x Surge Performance Chip
2 x Oxygen Sensor POWER Performance CHIP
1 x Light Performance Flywheel
1 x K&N Air intake


----------



## Agustinmg (Jul 27, 2009)

*Update*

So I got me a multimeter and battery is at 12.1 volts since it's been sitting there for a few days. Got my truck and jumper cables but it still did not turn over. After a few min with the jumper cable, battery is at 12.5 volts. 

There is also another DTC that popped up: P0449 Evaporative Emission System Vent Valve/Solenoid Circuit

-No clue what that is! Does it have something to do with the O2 sensors?
-Maybe it was damage or came loose while I was pulling and tugging on the headers to get it loose from the manifold?
-I also have a surge chip added on the O2 sensor.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

P0449 is for the gas tank evaporator system, it sucks the vapors out of the top of the tank, converts it back to droplets and puts them back in the tank. A bad gas cap, cap not on tight or faulty system component can cause the light.

What are these~ O2 sensor power chip, surge performance chip and a voltage performance module?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukee said:


> What are these~ O2 sensor power chip, surge performance chip and a voltage performance module?


They are all pretty much along the lines of he 'Hyper Voltage Stabilizer' in the other thread and probably shouldn't be on the car and likely contributing to the problems you're having. That's JMO, you can do what you want, I just wouldn't put any of those on my car. Custom Bolt On Fit Vertical Door Kit???????


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yea, I wanna see pictures of that one too. :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess we both missed the pics. They're in post #7.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

HP11 said:


> I guess we both missed the pics. They're in post #7.


Yea, we did miss it. It looks fairly cool! :cheers


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Rukee said:


> What are these~ O2 sensor power chip, surge performance chip and a voltage performance module?


I had the same question. Sounds like snake oil parts to me.

I'm confused about cranking. Is the motor spinning and not firing,
or nothing happens when you try to start it?

May try to clear the ECU by pulling the battery cable for about
5 mins and reconnect.

Larry


----------



## Agustinmg (Jul 27, 2009)

Nothing happens at all. I've taken the cables off before for longer than 5 minutes and still nothing happens. I tried clearing the codes and still nothing. Im so tempted to try the screw driver to the positive and negative ends of the Starter Solenoid but I probably just mess things up more. 








AlaGreyGoat said:


> I had the same question. Sounds like snake oil parts to me.
> 
> I'm confused about cranking. Is the motor spinning and not firing,
> or nothing happens when you try to start it?
> ...


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Just guessing, now. Only two things will keep the starter
from not working:
No power to the solenoid or the solenoid is bad.
Check you wiring around the ECU and around the headers.
Check for wires against the headers that may be burnt, especially
around the starter.
Check the ground wire from the engine to the firewall/fender.
I wouldn't go poking a screwdriver around on the starter.
Touch a battery + wire to the solenoid connection and see if it will work.

Larry


----------

